# How to train rats to ride on my shoulder?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I have three 12 week old female rats that I would like to train to sit and ride on my shoulders. I have had them for about a month and half and they are pretty used to me although they aren't too keen on being picked up and held. They are also very energetic. I have tried putting them on my shoulder (one at a time) and giving them a treat while they are up there, but as soon as they finish the treat they just jump down. I' usually sitting when I do this, so they just jump down on to my bed. But I have tried standing up and walking around. They just looked terrified and tried to slide down my front. 

Should I just keep doing what I'm doing? Is there a better way to teach this? I have heard people say that they just don't catch their rat when it tries to jump down so it learns really fast not to do that, but I could never risk my rats safety like that. 
Do some rats never learn to tolerate or like riding on shoulders?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

Yep, I just throw mine up there and walk with them. I think yours will get use to it in time.... especially as the get bigger and calmer.


----------



## 5imp7y (Mar 13, 2012)

I never really trained frisco, other than putting him on my shoulders and just walking with him. The only hard part was getting him to take a treat when he is up there.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Honestly.. I just put them on my shoulder and walk.. Sounds mean, but they get used to it Lol. They'll enjoy curling in your hair. (Assuming you have long hair)


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't forget to wear something your rat can hang on to. Tightly woven fabrics that rat's can't hold on to lead to rats going splat-a-lot.


----------

